
Canada: Arrest of ex-head of intelligence shocks experts and alarms allies - severine
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/sep/16/concern-mounts-after-canadas-ex-head-of-intelligence-accused-of-leaking
======
adossi
>The charges show that Ortis is accused of communicating covert operational
information in 2015. He also faces charges of sharing secret information with
a terrorist group or foreign entity – but it remains unclear if he had
interacted with a state or individual.

IANAL, but why was he not charged with 'treason'? I think there is obviously a
lot of nuance to what he allegedly did, considering his actions haven't been
labelled as treasonous.

~~~
gorbypark
I'm starting to think this was more of a "whistleblower" situation the longer
they don't say to whom or what he sharing.

